# Betta Sorority ala Smitty



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

I am finally going to try it. I've been wanting to try a betta sorority since I got into fish keeping 3-4 years ago and I just told myself I'm going to just go for it. I've been slowly acquiring girls over the last few weeks, I'm aiming for 7-9. I currently have 5 for sure and a tentative sixth, but since Queenie is so much older and has been living alone, I might have to remove her if she doesn't take to the situation.

This is the current tank, a 20 long. The final stocking will be -

7 Rummynose Tetras (though I can always move them, I have another tank they could live in)
7-9 Betta Girls, depending
4 Cories
Maybe a trio of ottos? but I think this is pretty much at max. Maybe Amanos? I dunno.










I plan to have more plants, but hows it look so far? Anything that I can add to help the chances of success of this endeavor?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pretty! When you add more plants try and get some frog bit for top coverage?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd skip the otos, they need a group of at least six  the girls should have enough "friends" with the tetras and cories alone. And when you find Frogbit, let me know. I'm looking for some too.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Good idea, I think I def need to even pad out my cory flock anyway since I think they are the same and need at least six.

Theres some floating stem plants in there that I have no idea what they are but they were on sale XD would that work instead of the frog bit? cause I could always gt some sort of cover plant and replant the stem ones?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I think your stem plants are moneywort. I love those guys, grows like a weed. But no they won't work. You must get Frogbit or else who will tell me where to get Frogbit from :'( 

Someone's selling some on the Marketplace but it comes from a tank with snails. That's an immediate no go x__x


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Hah! I actually think my LFS might have some, Ill have to ask. If they do and if you want, I can get extra and send you some?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

That'll be great! Too many stores only sell duckweed when it comes down to floaters =\ this sounds stupid but can you ship it together with the plushie xD


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> That'll be great! Too many stores only sell duckweed when it comes down to floaters =\ this sounds stupid but can you ship it together with the plushie xD



Sure thing! I'll try and stop by sometime this weekend or early next week, fingers crossed.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

-le sigh- Rosalind has some sort of tail fuzz/fin rot, so shes being treated for that. When I got her, I was wondering why she was a tad bit "out of it", you know? This is probably why.

This is her









Other then that, got some new plants the other day and the little girl from Kittenfish here came in nd shes so beautiful and not to mention a huge butt. I was cleaning the QT tank and I had her in a cup floating while I did it and she acclimated. She jumped right out and into the regular water and then just gave me this look of "you thought you could contain me, the great hedy lamarr?" 

Shes a perfect fish! I love her.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I just happened to be reading assorted journals and they do have Frogbit on Amazon. I will have to get some! I had to Google what it looked like


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

+1 I might just order some insted of driving to the LFS since its an hour away. </lazy>


ALSO Hedy has more of a 'tude then I originally thought. today I was feeding her some of the omega one flakes and since shes still very small, I crumble them up. well there was a larger piece that accidentally fell in and just as I was going to take it out to make it smaller, she grabs it and zooms away with it. imagine this small betta holding this flake that was the size of her head maybe more. She wouldn't let me have it and she just sucked it all in and ate it one go. I just sort of stared at her and just went "okay, you win." Now she looks so pleased with herself.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe. Cute!


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

-rubs my little hands together-
hahaha, I get to make a run his week to get some more plants to keep planting the heck out of my tank. probably might try to pick up some wisteria or anachris to make a "back ground" plant type thing, just a wall of plants along the back, but who knows. I also have found that I love the way micro chain sword looks.

I moved the moneywort/floaty things to another tank and got a hold of some frogbit >u>!!!! should be showing up soon.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Good luck joining the sorority world! Its stressful, but if it goes well its fun (well for us anyway). The trick is to know when someone needs to be separated and when normal aggression crosses a line to dangerous fighting. 

The tank looks good so far! I'd agree that you definitely need more top cover and maybe make the background a bit thicker. I love the submarine but it kinda only functions as a hide for one girl if they get really territorial. Maybe find a couple more smaller caves/hides to keep toward the back? Some sororities never use the caves at all and only use the plant cover, others are the opposite. You wont know until you try unfortunately. My sorority is about a week old (but I've done a lot of research) and doing rather well, so I hope you have the same fortune!


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Agreed, I got some more hides and plants today. Probably going to grab some more plants later this week


----------

